# besondere Anforderungen an die Tippschaltung bei sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit ?



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

in der C-Norm EN 13218 (ortsfeste Schleifmaschinen) gibt es für den Einrichtbetrieb unter anderem die Forderung:

Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit für das Verfahren der Achsen auf 2m/min ..............
Die Steuerung der Bewegungen muss mit *Tippschaltung* oder mit elektron. Handrad ......... erfolgen,
wenn die Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten bei Maschinen mit elektron. Steuerung gemäß Kategorie 3 ausgeführt ist.

Die *sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit* käme hier von einem Sinamics mit Safety integrated SLS.
Gibt es in solch einem Fall besondere Anforderungen an die *Tippschaltung*, oder genügt hierfür ein einfacher Zustimmtaster in eine nicht sichere SPS?


Vielen Dank.
rf


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich fürchte nicht.

Die gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion vom Taster über Steuerung bis zum Antrieb muss 
dann Kat. 3 entsprechen.
Standard SPS hat nur Kat. B.

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.



Tommi schrieb:


> Die gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion vom Taster über Steuerung bis zum Antrieb muss
> dann Kat. 3 entsprechen.



Ist das in der Deutlichkeit irgendwo nachlesbar? 

Gruß
rf


----------



## jora (27 Januar 2012)

rf91909 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung der Bewegungen muss mit *Tippschaltung* oder mit elektron. Handrad ......... erfolgen,
> wenn die Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten bei Maschinen mit elektron. Steuerung gemäß Kategorie 3 ausgeführt ist.



Hi rf,

die Vorgabe klingt so, als ob sie noch mit der EN 954 formuliert wurde.
Somit bringt dir die Vorgabe nicht mehr viel, da die 954 ungültig ist.
Du musst/solltest mit deiner Risikobeurteilung auf ein Anforderunglevel nach ISO 13849-1 (PL) oder ggf. EN 62061 (SIL) kommen.
Hierzu gibt es schon massig Themen im Forum.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

jora schrieb:


> die Vorgabe klingt so, als ob sie noch mit der EN 954 formuliert wurde.
> Somit bringt dir die Vorgabe nicht mehr viel, da die 954 ungültig ist.



Risikobeurteilung nach ISO 13849-1 (PL) ist schon klar, 
aber die zitierte C-Norm ist vom September 2010. Ist die nun ungültig bzw. wertlos geworden?

Gruß
rf


----------



## jora (27 Januar 2012)

1234567890


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

jora schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 16503
> 
> 1234567890



Schon klar, daß die 954 ungültig ist.
Aber deswegen ist doch nicht auch die EN 13218 vom September 2010 ungültig - oder?

Gruß
rf


----------



## jora (27 Januar 2012)

Ungültig ist deine C-Norm natürlich nicht, nur der Normenverweis aus der entspricht dann nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik. 
Man könnte die EN 954 noch anwenden, doch im Fall der Fälle ist halt ein Nachweis, das man sicher gebaut hat, nur schwer zu hinzubekommen.


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

*Sicherheit durch sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit*

Hallo,

die Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit beim Einrichten muss nach EN 13218 auf 2m/min begrenzt sein, soviel ist klar.

Bei Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit nach Kat. B wäre zusätzlich eine *Tippschaltung* in Verbindung mit einer Zustimmeinrichtung (nach Kat. 1 bzw. Kat. 3) erforderlich. 

Für eine Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit nach Kat. 3 ist nur eine *Tippschaltung*, aber keine Zustimmeinrichtung gefordert.

Deshalb dachte ich, die Sicherheit kommt in erster Linie durch die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, und nicht von der Tippschaltung.
 Zumal ja nach EN 13218 zusätzlich eine Not-Aus-Einrichtung in der Nähe gefordert ist, mit welcher der langsame Antrieb bei Versagen des Tippschalters oder der unsicheren SPS auf jeden Fall stillgesetzt werden kann.

Gruß
rf


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

jora schrieb:


> Ungültig ist deine C-Norm natürlich nicht, nur der Normenverweis aus der entspricht dann nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik.
> Man könnte die EN 954 noch anwenden, doch im Fall der Fälle ist halt ein Nachweis, das man sicher gebaut hat, nur schwer zu hinzubekommen.



Wir werden auf jeden Fall alles nach der 13849 beurteilen, wollen unsere C-Norm aber auch berücksichtigen.

Gruß
rf


----------



## reliability (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo rf,



rf91909 schrieb:


> Schon klar, daß die 954 ungültig ist.
> Aber deswegen ist doch nicht auch die EN 13218 vom September 2010 ungültig - oder?


Sieh Dir mal hierzu dieses Thema an:!
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/50666-C-Norm-von-2010-verweist-auf-954-1



Tommi schrieb:


> Die gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion vom Taster über Steuerung bis zum Antrieb muss
> dann Kat. 3 entsprechen.
> Standard SPS hat nur Kat. B.Gruß





rf91909 schrieb:


> Ist das in der Deutlichkeit irgendwo nachlesbar?


ja hier:
Anhang anzeigen BGIA-Report_02-2008_Beispiel_21.pdf


Gruß


----------



## rf91909 (27 Januar 2012)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo rf,
> 
> 
> Sieh Dir mal hierzu dieses Thema an:!
> ...



Vielen Dank für das gute Beispiel.

Tippschalter S1 scheint darin für die Berechnung des PL der sicher reduzierten Geschwindigkeit keine Rolle zu spielen?

Dann käme es nur noch darauf an, ob ein unerwarteter Anlauf (mit sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit) zu einer gefährlichen Situation führen kann? 


Weshalb ich das so genau wissen muss:
 Ich brauche Argumente für oder gegen eine sichere Zweihandschaltung für den Tippbetrieb mit unsicherer SPS aber sicheren Antrieben (Sinamics).

 Betreiber und Bediener sind der Meinung, ein unerwarteter Anlauf mit sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit wäre völlig ungefährlich, da überall genügend Platz zum Ausweichen vorhanden sei.
Deshalb wollen sie keine Zweihandschaltung für den Tippbetrieb, ich bin mir aber unsicher ob das nach Maschinenrichtlinie und C-Norm überhaupt zulässig ist.

Gruß
rf


----------



## Safety (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
in Typ C Normen wird angegeben ob eine Tipptaste oder eine Typ 3 Zustimmtaste und eine SLS benötigt wird. Es gibt also Fälle in Typ C Normen die eine so langsame Geschwindigkeit zulassen ohne weitere Risikominderung durch Zustimmeinrichtung. Meist ist dann aber auch eine schnellere SLS zugelassen mit Zustimmeinrichtung. Wenn der zweite Fall eintreten sollte dann ist der Tipptaster zur Risikominderung vorgesehen und somit in der Sicherheitsfuntkion.
Risikominderung in Enrichtbetrieb durch Betriebsartenwahlschalter, Zustimmeinrichtung und SLS  alles in Sicherheitsfunktionen also auch zu berechnen.
Sehe Dir das Beispiel der BG mal genau an der Tipptaster ist Zweikanalig und geht auch eine Sicherheits-SPS. Diese Beispiel zeigt nur die Berechnung der SLS.
Siehe hierzu auch EN ISO 13849-1 Tabelle 8 Beispiele für SF , Zustimmfunktion


----------



## reliability (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo rf,



rf91909 schrieb:


> Tippschalter S1 scheint darin für die Berechnung des PL der sicher reduzierten Geschwindigkeit keine Rolle zu spielen?


wie Safety bereits geschrieben hat,
warum sollte der Taster S1 2-kanallig sein wenn er nicht Bestandteil einer Sicherheitsfunktion ist 

aber die Eigentliche Frage ist ja eigentlich auch


rf91909 schrieb:


> Dann käme es nur noch darauf an, ob ein unerwarteter Anlauf (mit sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit) zu einer gefährlichen Situation führen kann?


... sollte dies der Fall sein, sehe ich den Tipp-Taster als Bestandteil der Sicherheitsfunktion.


Die ISO 11161:2007 sagt auch etwas zu dem Thema


> *8.6.2 Weitere Schutzmaßnahmen*
> Sind Schutzeinrichtungen außer Kraft gesetzt, müssen weitere Schutzmaßnahmen ein angemessenes, durch
> Risikobeurteilung bestimmtes Schutzniveau bieten. Beispiele von weiteren Schutzmaßnahmen beinhalten:
> - Schutzeinrichtung, die kontinuierliche Betätigung erfordert (z. B. Zweihandschaltung, Zustimmungseinrichtung);
> ...


Gruß


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2012)

Ich bin wohl zu doof für diesen ganzen Unsinn, ehrlich.

Frage: Wenn ich einen Zustimmtaster in der Hand halte und den Tippbetrieb über einen normalen Button am Panel mache, ist das dann zugelassen oder nicht? 
Der Zustimmtaster (früher hieß das mal Totmanschalter ) alleine reicht da nicht? Wenn ich den loslasse oder durchdrücke, ist doch der Antrieb sicher auf Halt. Versteh ich das alles falsch oder kapiere ich einfach nicht, dass hier einige Firmen so richtig fett abkassieren, mit einem Haufen Müll, den eigentlich niemand braucht und niemand will? Manchmal (immer öfter) denke ich, hier wird Bedarf erzeugt, aus rein monetären Gründen. Um Personenschutz geht es doch da schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Safety (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo Ralle,
wie es auszuführen ist steht in Typ C Normen, aber wer hat gesagt das eine Zustimmtaste mit SLS nicht geht?
Und das steht so in der MRL also was hat das jetzt mit abkasieren zu tun?

Also wenn Sonderbetriebsart dann gibt entweder die Typ C Norm vor was zu tun ist oder eben die MRL im Abschnitt 1.2.5
Und dazu gehört nun mal 
Schlüsselschalter
und
z.B. SLS
und
Zustimmeinrichtung

Die Tipptaste die hier gemeint ist hat nichts mit dem Start an dem Panel zu tun, die soll als ersatz für den Zustimmtaster sein. Und dann kommt wie von Dir beschrieben die Taste am Panel um die Bewegung zu starten.
Und ich muss es leider sagen das ist schon seit Jahrzehnten so!


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> wie es auszuführen ist steht in Typ C Normen, aber wer hat gesagt das eine Zustimmtaste mit SLS nicht geht?
> Und das steht so in der MRL also was hat das jetzt mit abkasieren zu tun?
> 
> ...



Ah so, das steht in der MRL, also dürfen alle das machen und dazu brauchen sie die entsprechende Technik, denn selber machen geht ja inzwischen kaum noch und Kosten sind ja nicht vorhanden...

Ich weiß das und wir hatten die Diskussion schon oft genug, aber leider platzt mit leider manchmal einfach der Kragen. Sorry!
Ich persönlich bin absolut der Meinung, daß die ganze Industrie, die sich um diese Sicherheitstechnik herum aufgebaut hat nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe handelt, sondern auch ganz kräftig mitmischt, wenn es darum geht, möglichst viel Bedarf an ihrer Technik zu schaffen. Das ist wie eine Lizenz zum Geld drucken und es wird immer komplizierter und damit auch teurer. Tolle Kuh, die man da melken kann, immer drauf. Und die Normen, werden natürlich nicht von diesen Firmen maßgeblich mitbestimmt und mitentwickelt, nein, nein, das ist immer nur die böse BG. 

Aber da werden wir nichts mehr dran machen können.

PS: Hat schon mal einer versucht, bei einem Siemens-Servo (CU...) die Sicherheitstechnik zu aktivieren? Das ist ein Heidenspaß, mit dem setzen von X Parametern in einer ganz bestimmten Reihenfolge, einfach Irrsinn ist das Alles.


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
früher hat man Überbringer von schlechten Nachrichten getötet. :sw14:

Zum Verständnis die Überschrift der MRL:
*RICHTLINIE 2006/42/EG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES*
Und Normengremien setzen sich aus sehr verschiedenen Menschen zusammen, hier sind auch BG, Hersteller, Maschinebauer und jeder der Fachlich geeignet erscheint, also auch jeder hier kann sich daran beteiligen.
Denkst Du wirklich dass sich Verbände von Maschinenbauern hier nicht einmischen.
Ich möchte aber nicht in so eine Diskussion einsteigen ich versuche Aufzuzeigen was man machen muss und dann zu helfen wie man es machen kann. 
Zurück zum Thema wenn man die Vorgehensweise der Risikobeurteilung verstanden hat dann kommt man zu dem Punkt ist es gefährlich wenn die Kiste plötzlich schneller wird und ein Werker fummelt da mit den Händen rum.
Ja dann mach was dagegen, nein alles o.k. Das ist sehr vereinfach die Vorgehensweise!!!!!!
Leider werden aber immer noch sehr wenige Risikobeurteilungen gemacht und dann auch keine Sicherheitskonzepte.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Leider werden aber immer noch sehr wenige Risikobeurteilungen gemacht und dann auch keine Sicherheitskonzepte.



Hallo zusammen,

das ist wohl wirklich so!!!
Und damit ist noch nicht mal gemeint, den geeigneten PL zu ermitteln, sondern überhaupt
einen Tipp- oder Zustimmschalter vorzusehen.

Ich glaube, für die Akzeptanz der Sicherheitstechnk ist es ganz wichtig, daß sie auch
wirtschaftliche Vorteile bringt, z.B. Stillstandsüberwachung, ohne jedesmal auszuschalten
oder das Thema kollaborierende Roboter, also Mensch und Roboter in einer Zelle.

Alles andere sind subjektiv erst mal nur mehr Kosten, bis zum (unwahrscheinlichen) Unfall.

Wir hätten bestimmt ein paar Tote mehr, gäbe es keine PNOZe, aber es sterben
mehr Leute durch Manipulation, als durch fehlende PNOZe gestorben wären. Das
kann ich aber leider nicht belegen.

Auch habe ich Angst davor, daß Sicherheitssteuerungen wie Pilze aus dem Boden sprießen,
da kann die Qualität nur auf der Strecke bleiben.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wir hätten bestimmt ein paar Tote mehr, gäbe es keine PNOZe, aber es sterben
> mehr Leute durch Manipulation, als durch fehlende PNOZe gestorben wären. Das
> kann ich aber leider nicht belegen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Sachen von Pilz sehr gut, aber es gibt auch noch andere Herteller auf dieser Welt. 

Im übrigen stimme ich Ralle zu 100% zu, die ganze Situation ist so aufgebauscht worden, damit
sich ein paar Firmen sich Dumm und Dusselig verdienen, einschließlich der Maschinenbauer, wenn der 
Betreiber quasi gezwungen wird seine alte Maschine auszutauschen oder nach zu rüsten. 

Ich möchte nocheinmal mein Lieblingbeispiel der Kreissäge anführen, wenn diese Normengerecht gebaut
wurde ist diese immer noch gefährlich. Mann kann sich immer noch die Finger leicht abschneiden. 
Was wird da ein Zauber betrieben um andere nicht so gefährliche Maschinen sicher zu machen.

Mich würde mal intressieren um wieviel prozent die Unfallzahl zurückgegangen ist, seit der Einführung
der neuen Normen. 

Wenn jetzt die Normengerber wenigstens die Chance genutzt hätten, bei Herausgabe dieses Pann(en)flets
diese so zu gestalten das es allgemein verständlich ist und klare eindeutige aussagen hätte. Ich hatte zb 
einen Endwurf einer C Norm in der Hand, der garnicht mal schlecht zu lesen war, nachdem die Norm verabschiedet
wurde, war es nur noch Wischiwaschi, es besteht nur noch aus verweisen, da wirst du doch verrückt.

Aber es nützt nichts Mann muß sich daran halten.


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2012)

Rostiger Nagel spricht mit da aus dem Herzen, ich habe nichts gegen Sicherheitstechnik, aber was inzwischen so läuft, das geht einfach zu weit und wird immer weniger beherrschbar, bzw. damit auch immer teurer. Ich baue seit über 20 Jahren mit an Sondermaschinen, noch nie kam jemand zu schaden, die kleinen wirklichen Zwischenfälle waren immer auf die bewußte, willentliche Umgehung der vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen zurückzuführen. Und am Anfang waren da zwei Schütze vorhanden, die schalteten die Anlage ab, wenn die Tür auf ging. Ich hab die verqueren konstruierten Fälle noch nie erlebt, die 1 Mal in 200 Jahren auftreten, das also ein Türbetätiger halb abbricht und genau in dem Moment jemand den Kugelschreiber in das Schütz treibt, das die Maschine Abschalten sollte und darum ein dritter mit dem linken Zeh, die 90° heiße Wasserpumpe berühren kann. Sorry, das ist polemisch übertrieben. Aber deshalb rüsten wir nun sämtliche Anlagen mit bombastischer Technik aus, rechnen mit statistischen Methoden Dinge aus, die nur 1% von uns auch nur annhähernd verstehen (wenn überhaupt, ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht dazu).

PS: Vorgestern hab ich mitbekommen, das die normale übliche Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit auf 1,6 m/s erhöht wurde. Wie kann man denn da noch ein normales Lichtgitter einsetzen, um einen Werker an einer Maschine ein Teil einsetzen zu lassen. Soll er dann immer 1m zurücktreten? Ich bin ein wenig ratlos zu diesem Thema und das fördert wohl etwas den Frust. Denn ich muß den armen Mann nun davor schützen, sich aus Frust mit 20m Anlauf in meine Maschine zu stürzen.


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo Ralle,
diesen Wert gibt es schon sehr lange.
Wie kommst Du darauf das sich da was geändert haben soll.
S <  500mm  K=2000mm/s
S> 500mm K= 1600mm/s


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2012)

Entschuldige, ich hatte das ausversehen in deinen Post geschrieben, daher steht dort nun "geändert von Ralle"!
Ich hab natürlich nichts geändert!




Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> diesen Wert gibt es schon sehr lange.
> Wie kommst Du darauf das sich da was geändert haben soll.
> S <  500mm  K=2000mm/s
> S> 500mm K= 1600mm/s



Irgendwie war in meinem Kopf ein niedrigerer Wert als 1600 verankert und bei meinen Kollegen ebenfalls. Das das erhöht worden wäre wurde ihnen bei Pilz gesagt. Aber wie dem auch sei, wir müssen das umsetzen und es scheint fast unmöglich, Handarbeitsplätze oder Einlegeplätze in Maschinen (Rundtische z.Bsp.) noch wirklich normgerecht korrekt abzusichern ohne den Arbeitsablauf so massiv zu stören, dass ein flüssiges Arbeiten unmöglich ist.

Ich hätte dazu nur noch grundsätzlich den Vorschlag, dass eine Norm nur dann Gültigkeit erhält, wenn sie von den Normgebern vorher umgesetzt und *ERPROBT *wurde. Also nicht nur ein paar Elektoschaltbilder mit Erläuterung und blablabla, die sollen eine Maschine damit ausrüsten und dann 2 Wochen daran arbeiten.

Leider gibt es Länder, die sich einen Dreck um Arbeitsschutz kümmern, so darf das auch nicht sein, aber umgelegt auf die Erzeugnissen können sie damit günstiger produzieren.

Also versteh mich nicht falsch, mir geht es nicht um Normen, Richtlinien und Arbeitssicherheit an sich, die sind nötig, man muß nur wirklich langsam die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellen und die ist nicht mehr gewahrt.


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
bitte sage doch mal was sich da so gravierend geändert hat in letzter Zeit?
Nichts, beziehungsweise nicht viel, die EN ISO 13849-1 ja die macht einem mehr Arbeit.
Alles was ich hier geschrieben habe gibt es schon Jahrzehnte, die  EN 999 glaube seit 1997 hier wurde die  Greifgeschwindigkeit definiert, und auch die neuen EN ISO 13855 schreibt das gleiche. Sorry aber das sage ich auch öfter dann waren die Maschinen noch nie sicher.
Auch die MRL hat sich nicht wesentlich geändert.


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2012)

Und das dies alles nicht wirklich gut ist und nicht umsetzbar, dazu mal ein Beispiel aus meinem Leben.
Habe vor ca. 25 Jahren Maschinen repariert in den Teile gepresst wurden immer einlegen und raus nehmen, es kommt vor das diese Teil nicht genau liegen dann wird ein nio Teil daraus. Also was macht die/der Werker er greift nochmal schnell rein und will das Teil gerade rücken. Nachlauf zu groß Finger platt. Und das passierte damals nicht nur einmal. So hat man daraus gelernt und die Sicherheitsabstandberechnung eingeführt schnelleres Anhalten usw. waren dann Maßnahmen.
Das war vor 25 Jahren!
Man bin ich alt.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intressieren um wieviel prozent die Unfallzahl zurückgegangen ist, seit der Einführung
> der neuen Normen.



...da wirst Du keine Aussage bekommen, die Unfälle wegen Versagen von Schützen oder Ventilen sind absolut
kein Schwerpunkt in der Statistik...

irgendwann in den 80ern wurde in der VDE 0113 mal gesagt: "Versagen von Hilfsschützen kann zu Unfällen führen."
Da nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf...

Und jetzt stehen wir mit der 13849 im Jahre 2012. Wir leben in Europa im Luxus (zumindest sehr viele) und können
uns solche luxoriösen Risikobetrachtungen leisten.
Aber ganz ohne geht es auch nicht, z.B. an handbeschickten Pressen oder wenn es um die Bewertung von Software geht.

Wo da der geeignete Mittelwert liegt, kann glaube ich niemand sagen. 

Aber es wird ja nicht nur in der Steuerungstechnik immer komplizierter,
schaut Euch mal das Thema Gefahrstoffe-, oder Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz an,
wenn erreicht werden soll, daß wir alle bis 70 weiterarbeiten können...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Cassandra (29 Januar 2012)

Hallöchen,

interessante Diskussion hier. 



Safety schrieb:


> Und Normengremien setzen sich aus sehr verschiedenen Menschen zusammen, hier sind auch BG, Hersteller, Maschinebauer und jeder der Fachlich geeignet erscheint, also auch jeder hier kann sich daran beteiligen.



Jeder hier kann sich daran beteiligen, der das Fachwissen und die vor allem die Zeit hat. Letzteres ermöglicht es am ehesten großen Firmen einen Interessenvertreter zu stellen.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hatte zb einen Endwurf einer C Norm in der Hand, der garnicht mal schlecht zu lesen war, nachdem die Norm verabschiedet wurde, war es nur noch Wischiwaschi, es besteht nur noch aus verweisen, da wirst du doch verrückt.



Das Wischiwaschi kommt vermutlich aus dem „Juristen-Deutsch“ und dem Versuch, die Norm für alle Eventualitäten offen zu halten. 
Es ist halt nicht einfach, etwas genau festzulegen und gleichzeitig alle Freiheiten zu ermöglichen. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich baue seit über 20 Jahren mit an Sondermaschinen, noch nie kam jemand zu schaden, die kleinen wirklichen Zwischenfälle waren immer auf die bewußte, willentliche Umgehung der vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen zurückzuführen.



Zum Glück sind die Unfälle meist nicht auf die Technik, sondern das umgehen der Sicherheitsfunktionen zurückzuführen. Gerade dort sollte auch mehr Energie aufgewendet werden, dass die Maschinen komfortabler zu bedienen sind, ohne dass man in Störfällen zu deren Behebung die Sicherheitsfunktionen außer Kraft setzten muss.



Ralle schrieb:


> Rostiger Nagel spricht mit da aus dem Herzen, ich habe nichts gegen Sicherheitstechnik, aber was inzwischen so läuft, das geht einfach zu weit und wird immer weniger beherrschbar, bzw. damit auch immer teurer.



Ich empfinde die Normen auch als zu komplex. Es ist ja bereits eine Herausforderung, im Sondermaschinenbau alle relevanten Normen für die aktuelle Anlage oder Maschine in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wie soll man etwas beachten, von dem man nichts weiß? Meist soll die Maschine schneller fertig sein, als dass man die Normen alle lesen könnte!
Schon witzig – die Normen sind angeblich dafür gedacht, das ganze zu vereinfachen und uns einen Leitfaden für die Arbeit zu geben...



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hätte dazu nur noch grundsätzlich den Vorschlag, dass eine Norm nur dann Gültigkeit erhält, wenn sie von den Normgebern vorher umgesetzt und ERPROBT wurde.



Gute Idee, dann geht es keine 5-10 Jahre, bis eine Norm überarbeitet ist, sondern 20-25 Jahre. Dann können wir uns auch etwas besser darauf einstellen.   *ROFL*


Seht das ganze doch etwas lockerer. Bestimmte Voraussetzung müssen erfüllt sein, aber was den Rest angeht, macht es doch wie Asterix und Obelix beim Versuch den Passierschein A38 zu besorgen...   

LG Cassandra


----------



## Safety (29 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ob diese Diskussion wirklich so interessant ist naja.
Habe ich bestimmt schon 100 mal durch, außer einem erhöhten Blutdruck hat das noch nie was gebracht und das ist gefährlich in meinem Alter!
Diskussionen wie man das ganze umsetzen kann sind mir da lieber, denn das hilft mir weiter und dann auch meinen Kunden.


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ob diese Diskussion wirklich so interessant ist naja.
> Habe ich bestimmt schon 100 mal durch, außer einem erhöhten Blutdruck hat das noch nie was gebracht und das ist gefährlich in meinem Alter!
> Diskussionen wie man das ganze umsetzen kann sind mir da lieber, denn das hilft mir weiter und dann auch meinen Kunden.



Wie wahr, wie wahr.

Die Erfahrung sagt, was hilft es sich an Tatsachen aufzureiben?

Die Diskussion über Probleme ist nach meiner Erfahrung sinnlos, es muss um Lösungen gehen.


bike


btw ab und an etwas Adrenalin ist nicht schädlich, aber bitte nicht bei der Arbeit


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2012)

Natürlich muß man damit leben, und es wird nicht helfen darüber zu lamentieren, aber ich sag euch, es tut echt mal gut, den Frust darüber rauszulassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ob diese Diskussion wirklich so interessant ist naja.
> Habe ich bestimmt schon 100 mal durch, außer einem erhöhten Blutdruck hat das noch nie was gebracht und das ist gefährlich in meinem Alter!
> *Diskussionen wie man das ganze umsetzen kann sind mir da lieber*, denn das hilft mir weiter und dann auch meinen Kunden.



Und genau darum geht es ja. Die Umsetzung ist ja das Problem... Früher haben wir Maschinen verkauft und ein wenig Sicherheittechnik. Heute verkaufen wir Sicherheitstechnik mit ein bischen Maschinen.


----------



## rf91909 (30 Januar 2012)

reliability schrieb:


> Die ISO 11161:2007 sagt auch etwas zu dem Thema
> ...
> ANMERKUNG 1 Sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ohne Verwendung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung bedeutet, dass die Bewegung so langsam erfolgt, dass sich der Bediener dieser gefahrbringenden Bewegung rechtzeitig entziehen kann.
> Gruß



Im Fall der oben zitierten Anmerkung 1 wäre der Tippschalter kein Bestandteil der Sicherheitsfunktion, oder liege ich da falsch?

Zur Erinnerung:
Es geht hier um einen ganz konkreten Wunsch, daß eine Bewegung mit sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit (SLS Sinamics Safety Integrated) mit einem (einfachen) Tippschalter über eine unsichere SPS erfolgen soll. Die Gefahrenanalyse hat ergeben, daß ein Ausweichen bei sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit leicht möglich wäre. Darf ich dem Wunsch entsprechen oder nicht?


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
das solche Diskussionen Sinnlos sind ist meine Meinung und hält euch auch mit Sicherheit nicht davon ab.
Ob SLS alleine ausreichend ist, ist abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung, meist ist dann aber die Geschwindigkeit so langsam, dass es nicht o.k. ist für den Betreiber und man sollte den unerwarteten Wiederanlauf nicht vergessen. Solllte alles in der Typ-C Norm stehen ob es auch so möglich ist.


Ich kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen warum jetzt aufeinmal die Maschinen nur noch aus Sicherheitstechnik bestehen. Diese Anforderungen gibt es schon lange, teilweise sehr lange.


----------



## Safetyman (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo
es ist immer die Sicherheitskette erfassen-auswerten-reagieren zu betrachten.
Sensor (Taster mit B10 Wert) - Auswerten/Reagieren (Sinamics PFH Wert)
Du findest auf der Supportseite von Siemens Funktionsbeispiele 
support.automation.siemens.com auf
Applikationen & Tools -> Sicherheitstechnik -> Filter auf Sinamics
LG


----------



## rf91909 (31 Januar 2012)

Safetyman schrieb:


> Hallo
> es ist immer die Sicherheitskette erfassen-auswerten-reagieren zu betrachten.
> Sensor (Taster mit B10 Wert) - Auswerten/Reagieren (Sinamics PFH Wert)
> Du findest auf der Supportseite von Siemens Funktionsbeispiele
> ...



In meinem Fall würde ja die geöffnete Schütztür die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit anwählen.
Wäre dann die Sicherheitskette nicht vielmehr:
Schutztürschalter - Überwachungsrelais (z.B. PNOZ)  - Sinamics SLS  ?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die vielen Antworten.

Gruß
rf


----------



## Safety (31 Januar 2012)

Also nach der mir vorliegenden EN ISO 13218:2002 + A1 2008 und auch die Berichtigung 2010.
Wird keine Sicherheitsniveau für die Tippschaltung gefordert, wenn die Forderungen des Abschnitt 5.10.4.3 erfüllt werden. Aber Vorsicht wenn du die Geschwindigkeitanforderungen (Sicherheitsfunktionen) nicht einhalten kannst dann kommt eine Zustimmtaste ins Spiel!
Diese ist dann wieder eine SF.
*Übrigens wird hier gefordert: Betriebsartenwahl in Kat 1
*Aber Du hast ja die Norm.


----------



## rf91909 (1 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Also nach der mir vorliegenden EN ISO 13218:2002 + A1 2008 und auch die Berichtigung 2010.
> Wird keine Sicherheitsniveau für die Tippschaltung gefordert, wenn die Forderungen des Abschnitt 5.10.4.3 erfüllt werden. Aber Vorsicht wenn du die Geschwindigkeitanforderungen (Sicherheitsfunktionen) nicht einhalten kannst dann kommt eine Zustimmtaste ins Spiel!
> Diese ist dann wieder eine SF.
> *Übrigens wird hier gefordert: Betriebsartenwahl in Kat 1
> *Aber Du hast ja die Norm.



Ja, die Norm liegt vor, die Anforderungen an den Einrichtbetrieb nach Abschnitt 5.10.4.3 werden erfüllt.
Hier in meinem Fall ist die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit laut Gefahrenanalyse angeblich genauso sicher wie die geschlossene Schutztür, also Restrisiko gleich Null.
 Allerdings geht der abschließbare Betriebsartenwahlschalter nur in eine nicht sichere SPS, entpricht also erstmal bestenfalls Kategorie B.
 Nach Abschnitt 5.10.4.1 muß die Betriebsartenwahl aber Kategorie 1 (nach EN 954-1) entsprechen. Gilt das nun generell, oder nur für Maschinen, die (ebenfalls nach Abschnitt 5.10.4.1) für verschiedene Betriebsarten mit *unterschiedlichen Sicherheitsstufen* ausgelegt sind? Hier herrscht die Meinung vor, daß die verschiedenen Betriebsarten keine unterschiedlichen Sicherheitsstufen haben, weil Restrisiko nahe 0.
Insgesamt gibt es hier diesbezüglich gerade mal eine ganz schöne Verwirrung. Auch wenn das hier vielleicht ein spezieller Fall ist, würde ich mich über weitere Unterstützung sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank.
rf

p.s.
 Bei den allermeisten Maschinen, die mir bisher untergekommen sind, ist der Betriebsartenwahlschalter auf eine einfache (unsichere) SPS verdrahtet.


----------



## Safety (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
das Restrisiko bei Einrichtbetrieb mit nichtsicherer Tipptaste als fast 0 einzuschätzen halte ich für sehr gewagt. Die Formulierung, unterschiedliche Sicherheitsstufen trifft hier genau zu und ist auch damit gemeint.
Die Forderung nach Kat.1 für den Betriebsartenwahlschalter gilt bei der von Dir beschriebenen Maschine. Steht für mich eindeutig da! 

Mir stellt sich auch die Frage wie Du den Automatikbetrieb erkennst, es besteht hier die Forderung bei dieser Betriebsart:
Bei geöffneten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen müssen sich die Achsen — mit Ausnahme der Schleifspindelrotation  im sicheren Halt oder sicheren Betriebshalt befinden.

Wenn der BAS nichtsicher ausgeführt wie machst Du das dann?

Diese Forderungen gibt es schon sehr lange, nur weil es nicht gelesen und beachtet wurde muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein!


----------



## Tommi (1 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Restrisiko bei Einrichtbetrieb mit nichtsicherer Tipptaste als fast 0 einzuschätzen halte ich für sehr gewagt.



Hallo Dieter,
*ACK*

Restrisiko 0 gibt es im Arbeitsschutz nicht und im restlichen Leben erst recht nicht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rf91909 (2 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Restrisiko bei Einrichtbetrieb mit nichtsicherer Tipptaste als fast 0 einzuschätzen halte ich für sehr gewagt. Die Formulierung, unterschiedliche Sicherheitsstufen trifft hier genau zu und ist auch damit gemeint.
> Die Forderung nach Kat.1 für den Betriebsartenwahlschalter gilt bei der von Dir beschriebenen Maschine. Steht für mich eindeutig da!
> 
> ...




Im Prinzip wurde das hier immer so gemacht:



Safetyman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Schlüsselschalter darf nie zur Überbrückung einer Sicherheitsfunktion verwendet werden !!
> Wenn der Schalter für die Vorwahl einer Betriebsart verwendet wird muß  egal in welcher Position der Schalter ist immer der sichere Zustand  gewährleistet sein. z.B. im Automatikbetrieb ist die Schutztür  geschlossen und verriegelt, im Einrichtbetrieb kann die Schütztür  geöffnet werden die Antriebe fahren nur mit SLS reduzierter  Geschwindigkeit.
> Also kein F-DI und keine Bewertung erforderlich.
> LG



Bei Versagen des (unsicheren) Betriebsartenwahlschalters und/oder  der (unsicheren) SPS könnten die Antriebe bei geöffneter Schutzür schlimmstenfalls mit SLS fahren. Und genau das wird als Restrisiko gleich 0 eingestuft, weil 
1. unwahrscheinlich
2. Aufenthalt selten (einmal je Schicht) 
3. Ausweichen jederzeit möglich (bei SLS)

Nun fragt mich mein Chef, was soll ein sicherer Betriebsartenwahlschalter da noch verbessern?


Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die zahlreichen Beiträge die bereits geschrieben wurden und hoffentlich noch geschrieben werden. Für mich ist das hier eine sehr aufschlußreiche Diskussion und ich lerne gerne dazu.



Gruß
rf


----------



## Safety (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich sehe dies nicht so, die Maschine wird auf Automatik gestellt und es wird in der Norm ein sicherer Halt verlangt, diesen Sicheren Halt kann man nicht aufrecht erhalten weil er von einer Standard SPS abhängig ist.
Ob ein in dem Fall unerwarteter Anlauf wirklich kein Problem ist, kann man nur Vorort klären, also Du bzw. Ihr müsset das entscheiden!
Wenn das wirklich so ist muss ich mich aber Fragen warum hier überhaupt ein sicherer Halt gefordert wird, ist ja kein Risiko mehr da. 
Und aus der Ferne,  ist eine mit 50m/s anlaufender Schleifkörper wirklich keine Gefährdung?


----------

